# VPNs



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone on here use a VPN? By that, I don't mean in a work environment such as multiple sites connection to each other, but rather for personal use at home/on holiday etc.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 29, 2019)

I use NordVPN at home. I don't know if it would enable you to use iPlayer from outside the UK though.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I use Opera browser which has a VPN built in.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I use Airvpn, I just took out another 12 month subscription, I have been using them for over 4 years and never had a problem, accessed from anywhere too.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

hopeful said:


> I use NordVPN at home. I don't know if it would enable you to use iPlayer from outside the UK though.


Yes, it normally does and is one of the better ones for this purpose. When the BBC rumbles the IP address, Nord normally has a substitute up and running quickly.

The only way to avoid the risk of being rumbled altogether is to have your own dedicated VPN. I use the AlwaysHome Duo Hardware to get my routers to communicate between my place in the UK and the one in Italy. The kit is simple to use and has never missed a beat. So far as everybody is aware, I'm in the UK. Available through Amazon and portable so you can use AlwaysHome with a laptop in an hotel or internet cafe.

If I don't want my UK IP address showing I then go through ExpressVPN on top.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

I use express VPN for general stuff too, has lots of IP's

you can build your own VPN on Amazon AWS platform for free, 

mostly when i'm outside UK I just use remote desktop in to and old server I have in the office


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Windscribe


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Freedome/Windscribe and I’m considering to try Surfshark


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

I use OpenVPN to my home network (Synology NAS) if I have to use a public hotspot.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Without sounding thick, what is a VPN and why do you need one?

Googled it and it was all very “Techy”.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Virtual Private Network.

We use them at work to connect multiple branches back to head office. 

You can also sign up to a VPN provider so that if you are on holiday for example, you can sign in to a VPN and select a UK server and have access to UK websites and apps such as National Lottery, BBC etc.

People also have other uses for them. Be it to download music/films/whatever, or anonymity whilst online.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

bluechimp said:


> Without sounding thick, what is a VPN and why do you need one?
> 
> Googled it and it was all very "Techy".


crates a secure tunnel between you and another location,


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

bluechimp said:


> Without sounding thick, what is a VPN and why do you need one?
> 
> Googled it and it was all very "Techy".


Thanks for asking the question also interested about the use of the internet (iPad) abroad


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

So does that mean you can continue watching Netflix and Amazon prime on holiday abroad?


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

HEADPHONES said:


> So does that mean you can continue watching Netflix and Amazon prime on holiday abroad?


potentially yes, although they are getting better at spotting VPN clients and blocking them anyway, so best to pick a service with lots of UK IP's that vary them too, but not many of these VPN services are really secure so wouldn't use them for more than watching TV

the most reliable way is to have your own server in the UK and connect to that through your own VPN,


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

I used Windscribe and NordVPN - mainly use Nord for accessing different countries on Netflix


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Spending half my life overseas and in the latter days of internet the VPN was a game changer.
I tried so many and two years ago tested Nord VPN. For me it was the best I had ever seen. Phenomenal server options, so many countries and even better, perhaps the cheapest of the best.
I could not recommend it more, no regrets, very, very pleased. If you take the subscription there is an option to pay for another 3yrs at half price for around $80.
Someone might know a better one, but I never fail to get connected due to the amount of available servers. As someone commented above, servers are identified and blocked, so its imperative to have something like Nord to stay connected. I have others Windscribe, Tunnel Bear and never use them as Nord knocks them all into a ****ed hat :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Have you noticed a drop in download speed tony? I messed about with a VPN a few years ago and it basically took my 100mb connection down to 10mb so I binned it.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Didn't NordVPN have some sort of breach?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I’ve moved from ip vanish to surf shark. It worked out extremely cheap via quid co. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

stealthwolf said:


> Didn't NordVPN have some sort of breach?


they got hacked last year, not good publicity for a VPN provider ,


----------

